# Hi-Powered LED revese Bulbs (Factory housing) = Awesome



## My07Brute

Installed a set of these over the weekend, well worth the price and at least 3x brighter than stock.

Big plus for me was the clean look and not having to add other lights to the back of the truck.

http://retro-solutions.net/product-list.php?high_power_LED_reverse_backup_bulbs-pg1-cid121.html


----------



## 92teg92

funny, i installed those last week....they are great


----------



## cmo18

post some pictures for us showing how bright they are?!


----------



## 92teg92

theres some good shots in this thread, the page im linking to are what sold me on them.... i can snap some of my own later

http://www.duramaxforum.com/forum/retro-solutions/95190-super-bright-led-reverse-bulbs-50.html


----------



## mike6256

Do you have the radial version? They look nice, going to order a pair.


----------



## My07Brute

mike6256;1459064 said:


> Do you have the radial version? They look nice, going to order a pair.


Yes, I have the radial version

I also upgraded to SONAR LED tails and ditched the crappy stock after burners.


----------



## Santry426

What does the radial give you over the non radial one? I ordered some 3 watt DDM tunning LED bulbs for my reverse lights and there horrid! These look nice


----------



## M & MD Lawn

I've been looking for something like this...I will have to email and figure out which ones is for my truck


----------



## 92teg92

Santry426;1460994 said:


> What does the radial give you over the non radial one? I ordered some 3 watt DDM tunning LED bulbs for my reverse lights and there horrid! These look nice


The radial bulbs simply have more LEDS around the length of the bulb, where the non radial has only one LED at the top with the lens.

The theory is that in a housing with a reflector that will push light to the side the radial LEDs will give more light, otherwise they dont do much. the price is identical, and power usage is negligible so you might as well get the radials.

These bulbs are incredible, i have not taken pictures of my own but flip through that thread and you will see...

http://www.sylvania.com/en-us/applications/automotive-lighting-systems/Pages/lrgmain.aspx

this is a good place to start to find your bulb size, then just match it up with whats listed at retro solutions.


----------



## mike6256

Mine should be here tomorrow. I will try and get some pics up friday.


----------



## Santry426

Ordered a set of the radials should be here soon....Think there out of conn which isnt to far away


----------



## dieselss

I put in the ambers in my plow lights.....wow nice and bright!! Put a set in reverse lights,,,just as good!! Just hated the price


----------



## trqjnky

way to come in late to the party ^^^^ i already ordered a set of the ones in this thread.


----------



## dieselss

If they are 3156, then its plug and play. Only using 1 function, so no resistor needed.


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

dieselss;1465469 said:


> If they are 3156, then its plug and play. Only using 1 function, so no resistor needed.


That's what I figured...thanks


----------



## massfirefighter

Holy *****......those things are crazy bright! I just put a set in my '09 Silverado. I'm thinking of removing the lights under the bumper now because I have too much light.


----------



## mike1316

Can u put some pic up of the 09


----------



## mike1316

Finally order the bulbs and put them in and wow.here a pic


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

where did you get those bulbs? any special mods to make them work or just plug and play?


----------



## mike1316

It is all plug and olay the place is at the top if page


----------



## dieselss

I got mine from vleds. Nice and bright as well


----------



## Aveerainc

Thanks for mentioning the led bulbs which replace factory 3156/3157...I ordered 5w from ebay for $26 and they are crazy bright! No need to add aux lights now


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

Aveerainc;1488499 said:


> Thanks for mentioning the led bulbs which replace factory 3156/3157...I ordered 5w from ebay for $26 and they are crazy bright! No need to add aux lights now


did you get the radial version or the single version?


----------



## Aveerainc

No idea...ordered 5w leds from another ebay vendor and did not notice an option for radial or single. Whatever i got works great...super bright.


----------



## vegaman04

Post pics of the ebay ones please?


----------



## Aveerainc

Do you want pics of the bulbs or them installed in vehicle showing how bright they are?


----------



## vegaman04

Both, would like to see the actual bulb and light output.


----------



## Aveerainc

Just read the listing...they are radial http://www.ebay.com/itm/120946602439?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## DaySpring Services

I'm going to order some, just cant decide if I should go with the side emitter or standard reverse/cargo bulb. Anyone know which are brighter or better?


----------



## dieselss

Well. The ones I have just have the single led,,, so I guess standard bulb. I guess it would all depend upon how ur reverse lens is if its got a reflector in it then you could get the "radial" bulb


----------



## dieselss

the ones i have been talking about,,,,,the leds really light up the night so to speak


----------



## Lux Lawn

Looks like I will be buying some of these soon.


----------



## First Responder

dieselss;1489433 said:


> the ones i have been talking about,,,,,the leds really light up the night so to speak


Those r crazy bright! What brand/type led bulb did you put in?


----------



## dieselss

They are from vleds. They are salty but as you can see, bright 1156


----------



## First Responder

Thanks...going to give them a try.


----------



## tomperch40

Could not be anymore impressed with these. I think I'll do the cargo lights next and it will save me from having to add any aux lights! Thanks for the ebay find aveerainc!!!

:salute:


----------



## tanker6

I got a set from the link that Aveerainc posted from ebay. Very impressed even more so since they're 27 bucks


----------



## CSLC

How about some night pics?


----------



## CSLC

Just bought a set for my truck hopefully they are good


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

post pics cold spring


----------



## CSLC

I will as soon as I get them should be here by sat


----------



## CSLC

*Impressed*

I am impressed so far!!! I have not gotten any dark night shots yet, but def want to do the bulbs in the 3rd brake light.


----------



## tuney443

Very satisfied with them. Kudos to whoever found these.


----------



## CSLC

Just ordered some 3W CREE bulbs for my cargo lamp, I will give review of them when they come in.


----------



## 91AK250

i think i'm gonna have to get some...damnit


----------



## CSLC

I wasnt able to get a pic last night but holy **** do they light up the rearend of the truck!!!!


----------



## dieselss

Yep,,,,,don't look directly into the light lol


----------



## oldmankent

So, what is the consensus? Go with the radial bulbs or the non radial ones?


----------



## tomperch40

Got the radial and I'm very impressed by them. Cold spring let me know how the cargo lights are if they're worth it! Deff seem like they will be


----------



## CSLC

I got the cargo lights through another website, the seller did not have the cargo lights on ebay. They are suppose to be 3 watts of light output. As far as the reverse lights go mine are also the radial version, I did notice that if you flip the bulb 180 degrees, only the spot light will come on and not the radial leds.


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

you guys sold me. just ordered a set for the back up lights! can't wait til they get here.


----------



## econolinerick

All the bulbs like this on eBay and elsewhere look similar, all are most likely from China, all SAY "Cree" Q5 but who knows which are real and which are knock offs, prices range from $5.98 each to $50/pair.

I opted for the $5.98 each ones on eBay... will report back an a couple weeks when I get them I guess.


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

I got mine from the link on page 2 of the thread. the same ones everyone else bought.


----------



## CSLC

Here are some night shots of led reverse lights of ebay


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

good looking truck cold spring!


----------



## GM_Fan40

Just got mine in today, ive never wanted it to get dark so bad before! Lol


----------



## CSLC

Thanks old blue, just wish it was a diesel


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

CSLC;1499681 said:


> Thanks old blue, just wish it was a diesel


you and me both.


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

GM_Fan40;1499467 said:


> Just got mine in today, ive never wanted it to get dark so bad before! Lol


mine were supposed to be here yesterday and I was highly disappointed when I got home and they weren't there and still haven't come.


----------



## CSLC

Didn't you get a tracking number with your shipment? They should be here today then. I just reordered new ones for cargo's will be here by weds, I got 5watt ones in reverse lights and 7watt ones for cargo lights.


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

the tracking number said estimate delivery date 10/12/12. I just checked it today and its out for delivery now. where did you get the cargos from?


----------



## CSLC

The original ones I got from http://hid-lights.com/, the 2nd ones from ebay hoping they are good.


----------



## CaptCaveman

Got a question... Just checked my 2012 GMC 2500hd denali for the backup bulbs and they are 3047's and I can only find 3057's in Cree back up bulbs...Will the 3057's fit in place of 3047's???


----------



## NickT

Subscribed


----------



## GM_Fan40

CaptCaveman;1500517 said:


> Got a question... Just checked my 2012 GMC 2500hd denali for the backup bulbs and they are 3047's and I can only find 3057's in Cree back up bulbs...Will the 3057's fit in place of 3047's???


Yes they will work, i ran into the same thing with my 09 Chevy 2500 HD.


----------



## dieselss

As long as they are the "push" in type bulbs


----------



## EGLC

Bought two sets for my trucks & love them!


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

I got mine in and love them. haven't really had a chance to test them at night.


----------



## Outd00r Maint..

got mined also


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

some dusk pictures for you guys


----------



## NickT

I'm sold they look great


----------



## oldmankent

Mine are on the way. My stock lights suck.


----------



## crucialcolin

yeah they do look pretty good from the pics here at least.

I'm curious if they would work in the cargo lamps(906) of the Ford SD upper brake light assembly as these LEDs seem to be a bit longer then normal light bulbs. Particularly the radial firing version.


----------



## oldmankent

crucialcolin;1505137 said:


> yeah they do look pretty good from the pics here at least.
> 
> I'm curious if they would work in the cargo lamps(906) of the Ford SD upper brake light assembly as these LEDs seem to be a bit longer then normal light bulbs. Particularly the radial firing version.


Mine are substantially longer. I am planning on installing some hideaways in that lense housing. Hope there is enough room to fit.


----------



## crucialcolin

oldmankent;1505193 said:


> Mine are substantially longer. I am planning on installing some hideaways in that lense housing. Hope there is enough room to fit.


I was thinking of doing the same as I've seen it done with Whelen vertex LED hideaways. So those should fit. Only downside is you loose the cargo light functionality which is one reason why I'm leaning towards using a standard plugin LED bulb. The other being about half the cost of hideaways. Its easy to wire a bulb up to my led strobe controller in such a way that it functions both ways.

In fact before I saw this bulb type I was going to get the 19 led 8w bulb from vleds but they can't seem to keep them in stock.
http://www.v-leds.com/5K-WHITE-19-LED-8W-HIGH-p9507296-1-2.html

I saw the advantage to the cree based bulbs mentioned here(which vleds also sells) with the heat sinks likely contributing to longer life over the standard smaller led bulbs. Interestingly enough vled rates the output level higher with smaller led bulb over the cree based one. From the looks of the pictures the smaller leds might produce a more even light as well. I would be interesting to see a direct comparison between the two in standard bulb reflector housing.


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

I didn't know that. I would be interested in seeing a comparison too.


----------



## nighthawk117

Just put a set in my 2011 Silverado 2500HD , totally impressed ! I will be ordering another set for my SD. Thanks to the guys who posted the link and pics !!


----------



## mass1589

just ordered a set.....ill post pics when they arrive!!


----------



## crucialcolin

probably not the best picts but here's an example of the small SMD based bulbs from V-leds for comparison between that type and the cree based bulbs mentioned here for those interested. Believe these are V-LED white 5K 60 M-SMT 3156 bulbs which they don't seem to have atm for some reason

First pict is during the day. They are installed next to my Osram Sylvania Joule L1224R LED modules in my tail lights.


----------



## Grassman09

crucialcolin;1508693 said:


> probably not the best picts but here's an example of the small SMD based bulbs from V-leds for comparison between that type and the cree based bulbs mentioned here for those interested. Believe these are V-LED white 5K 60 M-SMT 3156 bulbs which they don't seem to have atm for some reason
> 
> First pict is during the day. They are installed next to my Osram Sylvania Joule L1224R LED modules in my tail lights.


I sent them a email. They said 5-10 days should have some. I think I'll wait as there's have the heat sync. The other co says not to use the lights for more then 5mins. Sometimes it takes me 30mins to back my trailer into its parking spot..


----------



## crucialcolin

yeah having proper heat sinks for heat dispersion is quite important especially when your using the bulbs for any given amount of time. 

In fact I'm wondering if that's what killed my bulbs I had in my clear corners on my truck(two on each side) that functioned as turn signals/running lights. Either that or moisture got to them somehow. I was running older sets of V-LEDS amber 60 M-SMT Park/Turn 3157 bulbs in that spot. The individual LEDS on it slowly went over time until they stopped working all together. 

I just haven't bothered with replacing them yet and went back to standard bulbs instead due their high cost of replacement and not being exactly sure what killed them. I Don't want a repeat


----------



## fordtruck661

Just ordered some of the eBay ones should be here by next Wednesday.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA

fordtruck661;1512374 said:


> Just ordered some of the eBay ones should be here by next Wednesday.


I ordered the eBay ones last Sunday and they arrived Wednesday in the snow storm. I installed them yesterday and they were very bright when I tested them. I wasn't home last night so I haven't had a chance to try them in the dark yet.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA

MarkEagleUSA;1513308 said:


> I haven't had a chance to try them in the dark yet.


Wow! These puppies are bright! Finally got to test them out at 5:00 am this morning and again in the last hour. A marked improvement over normal bulbs. I have a set of 55 watt halogen auxillary lights hanging off the rear bumper that are overpowered by the LED bulbs, and you can really see a difference in the color. The LEDS are a bright white while the aux lights (and regular bulbs) have the incandesant yellow tint.


----------



## mass1589

I ordered my set .... They are awsome!! My father brother and girlfriends father are all buying a set now...


----------



## mpriester

i received mine last week and they are much brighter than stock.


----------



## fordtruck661

mass1589;1514246 said:


> I ordered my set .... They are awsome!! My father brother and girlfriends father are all buying a set now...


You guys are getting me excited want mine to come in....Killing me with it being a holiday today. :yow!:


----------



## blk90s13

Looks like I will buy me a set soon


----------



## mass1589

well worth the 40 bucks!! ill post pics tomoro


----------



## fordtruck661

Got mine in today and WOW are the bright!! I love them they have to be 50% brighter than the stock lights. Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## Aveerainc

Question for the group: now that I have the leds installed in my reverse lights on my Jeep is there a way to make them flash like hideaways while I'm plowing my driveway? Now that would be cool.


----------



## Boomer123

I got a set of the bright white leds from the ebay listing mentioned on the 1st page. They are awesome
http://www.ebay.com/itm/120946602439?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Don't waste you money on the RED bulbs for brake lights, factory lights are still brighter. I love the bright white but I'm sending the RED ones back.


----------



## nighthawk117

Boomer123;1515095 said:


> I got a set of the bright white leds from the ebay listing mentioned on the 1st page. They are awesome
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/120946602439?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Don't waste you money on the RED bulbs for brake lights, factory lights are still brighter. I love the bright white but I'm sending the RED ones back.


Yup, red bulbs behind a red lense will be darker than the stock set up. Put a white led in place of it and it will be brighter.


----------



## rebert

I just ordered these for super duty
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pair-of-T10...Parts_Accessories&hash=item256fdb3f40&vxp=mtr


----------



## srl28

Anyone know what bulbs are needed from retro solutions site for a 2007 f250 for reverse lights?


----------



## Mems

Aveerainc;1515036 said:


> Question for the group:  now that I have the leds installed in my reverse lights on my Jeep is there a way to make them flash like hideaways while I'm plowing my driveway? Now that would be cool.


I wonder if a headlight flasher would work, and just dont hook up the headlight portion. They are fairly cheap...


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

srl28;1520432 said:


> Anyone know what bulbs are needed from retro solutions site for a 2007 f250 for reverse lights?


your truck could have two different styles. pull the taillight and look at the back up bulb 3157 has the black blade style at the the bottom. 921 has all glass bulb.


----------



## srl28

Yep found it, I have the 3157 I believe. Black blade. Thank you!


----------



## dieselss

You can use a flasher just has tobe a led flasher not a normal thermal flasher


----------



## fullahead

Got mine a few weeks ago from the eBay link.



















Dunno why they show so blue in that first pic, maybe my absurdly bright Recon cab lights (which annoyingly light up my hood amber when there's snow on it) are affecting the color. They're definitely white.

Very happy with them, considering their size and use of factory housing. One could easily get by with just these, but I'm lighting obsessed and already own two LED floods so those will be going on my new-to-me headache rack


----------



## massfirefighter

nighthawk117;1516967 said:


> Yup, red bulbs behind a red lense will be darker than the stock set up. Put a white led in place of it and it will be brighter.


A red lens must have a red led behind it. A white led behind a colored lens hardly shows up. You must always match an led to the color of the lens except for clear. It has something to do with the color spectrum.


----------



## DHDB

Has anyone purchased the "side emitting" style of light? Not sure if I should go with Creed side emitting or these. 
http://www.superbrightleds.com/more...94-led-bulb--15-smd-led-wedge-base-tower/209/


----------



## nighthawk117

massfirefighter;1527971 said:


> A red lens must have a red led behind it. A white led behind a colored lens hardly shows up. You must always match an led to the color of the lens except for clear. It has something to do with the color spectrum.


Really, is that why all factory non led lights have been always a clear bulb behind a colored housing whether it be red, amber, blue. A dark color behind a dark filter will not be brighter.


----------



## Spool it up

brightest led on the market . i hooked 2 clear in my reverse light housing then wired to reverse light wire.http://www.ebay.com/itm/WHELEN-VERT...229?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ab4de0995


----------



## MarkEagleUSA

nighthawk117;1545026 said:


> Really, is that why all factory non led lights have been always a clear bulb behind a colored housing whether it be red, amber, blue. A dark color behind a dark filter will not be brighter.


When using LED bulbs, you should match the output color to the lens color.


----------



## nighthawk117

MarkEagleUSA;1545054 said:


> When using LED bulbs, you should match the output color to the lens color.


Right, that's why I said "non led" , forgot that he was talking about led. My bad !


----------



## Fantastic

Ok, so I picked up one of the

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/3156-3157-Hi...491774?pt=US_Car_Lighting&hash=item416f60d73e

to check and see if they are as bright as everyone seems to be saying... I took pics of the standard bulbs light output, the new LED output and a side by side comparison in day light and night time....

Here they are...

LED in drivers side Stock in passenger day time









Stock lights from rear night









LED in drivers side Stock in passenger night time









next thread....


----------



## Fantastic

continued...

Stock output looking to rear of truck









LED (in drivers side only) output looking to rear of truck









There is my comparison... I've already got the second one on the way as I think to be fair I need both LEDs in for the full effect. I'll redo the comparison then.

What do you guys/gals think??


----------



## vegaman04

For the amount of $, pretty good to me. How long did it take to ship?


----------



## Fantastic

Shipped on the 13th of December and arrived in my hand on the 31st. Considering the Christmas rush it probably would've been here sooner.


----------



## ULM2013

Heres what i did,

My problem is no matter what you put in that tiny reverse housing its only going to be so good. We all know that the stocks are useless. I just took the stock socket off, shaved the existing hole a tad wider to insert a whelen led hideaway it would just be insansley bright focused light which conqours all questions on best mount position of an led hideaway. Sooo just decided on a pair of rigid industires D2 3"x3" led work lamps mounted on hitch. Each light is 2600 lumens. 1.5 amp draw. More light than ill ever need. Just another idea for anyone.


----------



## My07Brute

Fantastic;1556644 said:


> continued...
> 
> Stock output looking to rear of truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LED (in drivers side only) output looking to rear of truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is my comparison... I've already got the second one on the way as I think to be fair I need both LEDs in for the full effect. I'll redo the comparison then.
> 
> What do you guys/gals think??


You need the newer 7watt Cree ones to get the brighter light. Unfortunately I just found this out grabbing some cheaper ones off ebay....were not even as bright as the stock 921's...


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i just put these in and love them http://www.ebay.com/itm/120946602439?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## Maine_Train

I just installed a pair of those yesterday, but I got them from a different source. (For about $10 more.  )
Definitely seems like a good "clean" white light to them, but I haven't noticed much difference in brightness yet. I'll see how they work out when I'm plowing Friday night.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i noticed a huge difference at nite they over power my 4 spot lights


----------



## SnowGuy73

Those Ridig Lights are nice, great construction and bright as hell!


----------



## Hubjeep

Morrissey snow removal;1590090 said:


> i just put these in and love them http://www.ebay.com/itm/120946602439?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


Thanks, just ordered a pair.


----------



## South Seneca

I bought a set of LEDs from http://retro-solutions.net/product-l...g1-cid121.html
They are bright, and light much farther back than stock bulbs. I guess they should for the price.


----------



## Snown13

I couldn't stand it. Had to order a pair as well from the ebay link. That many people can't be wrong! Thanks to all who reviewed them.


----------



## Hubjeep

Snown13;1598629 said:


> I couldn't stand it. Had to order a pair as well from the ebay link. That many people can't be wrong! Thanks to all who reviewed them.


And that one item makes up 1/5 of all the sellers sales, with 100% feedback.


----------



## Hubjeep

Here are the ebay LED's in post #113. Left is LED, right is standard bulb. Night pics are both LED's in. They are much brighter than standard bulbs. Quite pleased here.


----------



## NickT

Morrissey snow removal;1590090 said:


> i just put these in and love them http://www.ebay.com/itm/120946602439?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


I bought the same ones^^installed in seconds very pleased with the seller also they were here in a few days


----------



## snowish10

NickT;1604627 said:


> I bought the same ones^^installed in seconds very pleased with the seller also they were here in a few days


Do these just plug into the old plug of the back up tail gate???


----------



## Maine_Train

snowish10;1604631 said:


> Do these just plug into the old plug of the back up tail gate???


Order the replacements according to the type of bulb listed in your owner's manual (ex.: 3157 for my '04 Silverado 1500), and they should plug right in.
Some types might be polarity-dependent, so look for that when you put the new ones in.

Now that I've seen mine at work a few more times, I like 'em.


----------



## snowish10

Which ones are better and bright the 18$ or 29$ ? 

And thanks maine.


----------



## Snown13

Bought some off the ebay seller others here have. Super bright led's. I'm glad they were brought up on here. Tonight we are getting snow and I'm pretty anxious to see the difference they should make. Without a doubt twice as bright as stock. By the way I purchased the $29 cree 5 watt. Don't know about the cheaper one.


----------



## South Seneca

I bought the $29 ones. They said something about radial LED I think. Very bright.


----------



## massbowtie

*Moisture problem*

I installed these led bulbs from ebay and now theres moisture in the taillights ? I know it sounds strange but I put these in 2 different trucks and there is moisture in all 4 fixtures. Both trucks didnt have moisture problems before these were put in. Anyone else ?
Im going to put the stock bulbs back in and see what happens.


----------



## Fantastic

I've got no moisture in mine... The bulb wouldn't cause moisture inside. That would be from the seal on the bulb plug. Maybe they're not twisted back in all the way???


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Those are pretty bright for just little bulbs.


----------



## South Seneca

Moisture has absolutely nothing to do with the bulb, no matter what kind you have. Moisture is all about the seal between the bulb socket and the housing. Dry it out and put a little Vaseline on the seal before you put it back in the housing..


----------



## massbowtie

I understand how moisture gets in lights. the bulbs being seated yeah i can beleive 1 maybe 2 not seated but 4 ? ill figure it out


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It's been a couple of years, any updates?


----------



## JohnJr

Just ordered a pair. ...we will see. My plan is to eventually put rigids in the bumper


----------



## CSLC

JohnJr;2049174 said:


> Just ordered a pair. ...we will see. My plan is to eventually put rigids in the bumper


Where did you get the bulbs?


----------



## JohnJr

http://www.retro-solutions.net/
$42 to my door for the pair


----------



## CSLC

JohnJr;2049239 said:


> http://www.retro-solutions.net/
> $42 to my door for the pair


What bulbs did you get?


----------



## exmark

Ive always had them. They work excellent and are perfect when plowing. Especially if you're fast. I was curious if anyone knew is there a small enough one to fit in the housing with a strobe bulb? It would have to be extremely small in size. The ones I've had in the past have always been roughly the size of a strobe bulb. However in my new truck there just isn't any room to fit a reverse bulb in currently with the strobe bulb.


----------



## JohnJr

CSLC;2049269 said:


> What bulbs did you get?


I got the 3156. They have a selection tool to enter your truck info


----------



## Broncslefty7

just installed these $34.00 and installed in like 3.5 minutes. suuuuper bright. ill post some night pictures tomorrow

http://hidkitpros.com/shop/2011-2015-ford-f250350-super-duty-high-power-cree-led-reverse-lights/


----------



## Broncslefty7

*new reverse lights*

put the truck in the warehouse and turned the lights off. mind you i have 2 rigid duallys under the bumper connected to reverse but these LED reverse bulbs are insanely bright.


----------



## allagashpm

Broncslefty7;2051351 said:


> just installed these $34.00 and installed in like 3.5 minutes. suuuuper bright. ill post some night pictures tomorrow
> 
> http://hidkitpros.com/shop/2011-2015-ford-f250350-super-duty-high-power-cree-led-reverse-lights/


I got those as well. Love them and they shipped wicked fast. I think once there is some snow on the ground they will be even better, as they are a fairly whitish blue


----------

